# Big Black Theif



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Chris and I left the Oyster Pile boat ramp around 9:30 last night slipped around to a grass flat and netted a couple of crabs and now we are ready to head to a flat in search of Black Drum. As we pulled in there was a little ripple on the water making spot lightening a little challenging so we anchored and throw out the cut crab. It was not 10 mins before Chris is hooked up and fighting. A min later and I am on and drag screaming out, Chris is still fighting his then my hook pulls.. Damn. Well Chris gets his close enough for me to net and a good one around 40", snap a pic and back in he goes. 









Well we bait up and cast out for another 30 min or so and nothing. We decided to try another spot several hundred yards south and saw a couple of real studs 4' plus just floating around. We anchor and one swims right under the boat while baiting up. Chris throws out and I put out 2 rods. A min goes by and my rod propped up on the side of the boat gets slammed and before I can reach it over it goes. Oh no the was my favorite new rod and reel, Shimano Crucial and Stradic Ci4 4000F, gone. I reel the other rod and we start spot lighting and throwing a trebble hook trying to snag it with no luck. Bummed. We start back fishing again and nothing. I told Chris that I could not be out to late due to working at 2 pm so we decided to hit a light on the way back in and picked up a couple of trout. Made back home to Holt safe but short a $350.00 combo. 

The Big Black Theif got me.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Great report. Sorry to hear about the combo. Hopefully someone will find it and post it up on the PFF for you.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

that sucks, i would cry


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice fish, sucks about the combo. 

I do have a question, why not keep a big black drum? Havr yhe rules changed? use to be able to keep one over slot? Is the meat no good, or just conserving for the future? Just curious, I see alot of folks who release em!!


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ouch, that was an expensive trip


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

I always instruct anyone in my boat to never lay a rod down in the boat. It is also why I have 17 rod holders in a 16 foot boat. I think fish have enough of a sense of humor to hit it anytime you lay it down. Don't ask me how I know.:whistling:


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

bummer...


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

I had a Penn reel go overboard one time when a small shark hit it. I went in after it, and miraculously grabbed it, and somehow managed to land that shark. Guess it was my lucky day.


----------



## wellshoot! (Jan 26, 2009)

And don't go to sleep with a line in the water. That's how I lost a nice rig once. And the anchor with 100 ft of line, sawed off at the gun'l.
3 of us all passed out and never did figure out what happened.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool story and a nice fish!!!

Jim


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah l laugh now after crying last night. I will be back out again real soon to stalk him down. With a brand new Ci4.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Lost my stradic in the pass....havent ever fully gotten over my loss....every day is a challenge


----------



## CobeKing (May 21, 2012)

Nice fish but i would cry love my crucial to much.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

FLfishR said:


> I always instruct anyone in my boat to never lay a rod down in the boat. It is also why I have 17 rod holders in a 16 foot boat. I think fish have enough of a sense of humor to hit it anytime you lay it down. Don't ask me how I know.:whistling:


Got you beat, I've got 18 rod holders in a 16 foot boat. Still we managed to lose a $150 combo last year, the rod holder went in too. But it was the first one we lost in over a decade. I used to chase rods and barely keep 'em from going over when a big fish hit. Now I use stout rod holders and a light drag setting.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

I just get to work this morning at 6 am a.d at 6:02 my buddy Chris calls and I answer with "what did you catch?" and he said you owe me a steak dinner and I said well come on and work with me all day and I will hook you up. He said I caught your rod and reel this morning on the third cast with a trebble hook and its still in great shape. I am think oh wow $350 bucks saved I thank him and told him I would pick him up at 4:30 am for some trout action in Big Lagoon and then slide out the pass for some Amberjacks then back in for monster Reds in the pass. I had the meat cutters cut him 2 1.75 inch boneless ribeyes as an added thank you. What a good friend to go back and look for my Combo. Thanks to Chris Thompson.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Well I caught that Big Black Drum.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

wow thats pretty crazy

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Redtracker said:


> I just get to work this morning at 6 am a.d at 6:02 my buddy Chris calls and I answer with "what did you catch?" and he said you owe me a steak dinner and I said well come on and work with me all day and I will hook you up. He said I caught your rod and reel this morning on the third cast with a trebble hook and its still in great shape. I am think oh wow $350 bucks saved I thank him and told him I would pick him up at 4:30 am for some trout action in Big Lagoon and then slide out the pass for some Amberjacks then back in for monster Reds in the pass. I had the meat cutters cut him 2 1.75 inch boneless ribeyes as an added thank you. What a good friend to go back and look for my Combo. Thanks to Chris Thompson.


There are not many friends like that.


----------



## Loki (Apr 15, 2012)

FLfishR said:


> I always instruct anyone in my boat to never lay a rod down in the boat. It is also why I have 17 rod holders in a 16 foot boat. I think fish have enough of a sense of humor to hit it anytime you lay it down. Don't ask me how I know.:whistling:


very true everytime im out and try to grab a dr pepper and just lean the rod against the seat it gets nailed


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

That's a true friend. Glad you got the combo back and the fish.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

damn fine story. sticky!


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

A,

Loved your story! Made me laugh more than you telling in person during lunch. Priceless! And i agree, what a good friend to go back and snag the "lost" combo for you. That will teach that Black Drum!:thumbsup:


----------

